# Jackson Cuda 12



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well as some of yall know i just recently had to sell my PA 14 to take care of some family financial issuses! But i was fortunate enough to be able to sell it for enough to pay what i had to pay and have enough left over to get a brand new Jackson Cuda 12 from PKS! Well i ve taken it out quite a bit in the last few weeks and i must say im very pleased with it! It took me a few trips to get used to having a seat like that and i even flipped one with the seat in the high position! So needless to say i keep the seat in the low position now! But even in the low position its still high enough to keep your butt from getting wet and its really very comfortable! Also love the fact that i can stand up in it whish is something ive never been able to do in any other yak ive had other than my PA! Also got the tray for the center hatch witch in my mind is a must have! Its perfect for plano tackle trays and my dry box! No its not the PA but its a very nice kayak! I still get to fish and my family is taken care of! All in all its a very good kayak and i would deff recomend it!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad it worked out for ya


----------

